

GeoJSON rendering improvements - neokya
https://github.com/blog/1541-geojson-rendering-improvements

======
kyledrake
You guys should build data change visualization. So you can track the changes
to the data visually for each commit. And then people can send in pull
requests to enhance data and people can inspect and discuss the changes. This
can ultimately be used as an api for applications that work with it.
Implementing this will have a profound effect on the nature of collection and
maintenance of geographical data.

I'm happy that this idea has found a good environment to flourish in. It's
going to be a lot of fun and you're going to improve a lot of people's lives
as a consequence of it. Enjoy it, and keep up the excellent work.

------
malandrew
So maybe I missed this in a previous conversation on Github's GeoJSON support,
but what's the bigger picture here? I see a feature. I clearly recognize its
utility. But, I can't seem to spot the larger trend that prompted this
feature? Are there a lot of people using Github with GeoJSON files that are
stored in the repo itself? If so, what are some of the use cases for this data
being stored in Github? For some reason, I would have imagined that this type
of data would be stored in a database and not a Github repo and that's what's
confusing me.

~~~
frewsxcv
There are a lot of public datasets that consist of raw GeoJSON data so that
non-developers can easily view/use the data. As an example,
[http://github.com/slugis/incidents](http://github.com/slugis/incidents)

~~~
malandrew
Is there any sort of catalogue of all publicly available GeoJSON datasets
available on Github?

~~~
tmarthal
It's not a catalog, but you can use the 'extension:' search option in the
command bar.

[https://github.com/search?q=extension%3Ageojson&type=Code&re...](https://github.com/search?q=extension%3Ageojson&type=Code&ref=advsearch&l=)

Will give you all of the results, it definitely needs a slightly better way of
searching.

------
frewsxcv
While all you geo geeks are in here, Leaflet just released a new version:
[http://leafletjs.com/2013/06/26/leaflet-0-6-released-dc-
code...](http://leafletjs.com/2013/06/26/leaflet-0-6-released-dc-code-sprint-
mapbox.html)

------
frewsxcv
Anyone have any idea why the GeoJSON files here still show up as the raw
files?
[https://github.com/johan/world.geo.json](https://github.com/johan/world.geo.json)

~~~
mh-
this renders as a map for me:

[https://github.com/johan/world.geo.json/blob/master/countrie...](https://github.com/johan/world.geo.json/blob/master/countries.geo.json)

~~~
frewsxcv
Ah, works fine for me now

------
kmfrk
Finally!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5875825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5875825)

:)

------
kgmpers
I don't see anything about it in the docs, is there color formatting for
polygons, so you could do choropleth maps?

------
seaborn_ca47
This feels like some interns summer project and not a real feature.

~~~
holman
It isn't. To both. It's a "real feature" (like everything on the site), and
already there's a ton of people doing really cool things with the data. We're
pretty stoked to see what new things come out of it.

